

Abou.to, a simple way for online identity verification  - reppreg

Hi suckers!<p>Fake profiles and social media accounts (like twitter, facebook, instagram, linkedin, google+ etc) are big problem for someones. If you&#x27;re a celebrity, maybe you can do the accounts verified account. Still, the fake profiles are a problem. Furthermore, the fact is that everyone can not verify twitter account. Because Twitter has millions of members, and that means a lot of paperwork. In addition, Twitter can not confirm the legal documents in your country, maybe you live in an African country, or you are living fucking Turkey. Even if Twitter did, there are a lot of sites that have profiles on the Internet. A few of them, Twitter, facebook, instagram, foursquare, vine.co, vk.com, weibo, youtube, google+, flickr, yelp, linkedin...<p>I think we might have found a solution to this problem: abou.to<p>As a first step, you need to open an account in abou.to. This will be your user name like this: abou.to&#x2F;john.<p>In the next step, add all profiles to the list on abou.to&#x2F;john.<p>The last step is to upload video verification. If there is a mobile telephone, the last step is very easy. And this video looks like on abou.to&#x2F;edipyuksel. To explain, preferably, wrote a paper with large size this: &quot;abou.to&#x2F;john&quot;. And say to camera, &quot;Hi, I am John, you can see my verified profiles on abou.to&#x2F;john&quot;. Now you can tell your friends abou.to&#x2F;john address. You can share via Twitter and Facebook.<p>Here is a sample profile: abou.to&#x2F;edipyuksel (he is a professor in my school: pima.edu)
======
avinassh
Says it requires an invite. Can you give invites to all HN users? :)

